# Whats the highest (air ) temperature you could cold smoke bacon at?



## atomicsmoke (May 28, 2022)

I am not experienced with cold smoking in warm weather. I do all my cold smoking Nov-April.
But i got a cured loin ready to smoke (cold).  Temps will stay below 15C tonight until early morning. Safe to go at it?


----------



## TNJAKE (May 28, 2022)

I cold smoked bacon the other day and it was in 80s. Smoker was under cover and out of sunlight. I used an aluminum pan filled with ice and rock salt with another pan full of ice and salt on top of that. Placed a wire rack on that and put bacon on. It stayed cold the whole 6hr


----------



## SmokinAl (May 28, 2022)

That is a perfect temp. You just want to keep the CC below 90 F. If it starts to approach 90, then I would put a couple of frozen milk jugs in there to cool it down. When we make Canadian bacon we always hot smoke it to an IT of 140. That way you can just nuke it for 10 seconds & it’s ready to eat.
Al


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 28, 2022)

Thank you guys. I forgot about the trick of cooling the CC with ice. High temps is usually not a concern when i cold smoke. Keeping the meat from freezing is.


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 1, 2022)

Is there a temp that is too low for smoking?  Say it is 45° F, is that too low?


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 1, 2022)

45*F not too low....


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 1, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> Is there a temp that is too low for smoking?  Say it is 45° F, is that too low?


i regularly cold smoke at temps between 32 and 40 f


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 1, 2022)

indaswamp
, 

 bill ace 350
:  Thanks, I can use my vertical smoker to cold smoke while the burner is out as I try to find the correct orifice.  I appreciate the help.


----------



## tallbm (Nov 1, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> Is there a temp that is too low for smoking?  Say it is 45° F, is that too low?


If u don't have a draft you will get stale smoke and bad flavor from it.
So ensure that no matter that temp u cold smoke that you get create or have sufficient draft and oxygen flow :)


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 1, 2022)

tallbm said:


> If u don't have a draft you will get stale smoke and bad flavor from it.
> So ensure that no matter that temp u cold smoke that you get create or have sufficient draft and oxygen flow :)


This is why I do not recommend ice inside the smokehouse when it is hot outside to try and cold smoke when it is hot...no draft because the smokehouse air is colder than ambient temp. 
BUT, this can be successful IF you use an artificial draft from fans....


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 1, 2022)

If I have to cold smoke when it's hot out I put a sprinkler on top of my smokehouse. My smokehouse sits in the sun and that metal roof gets real hot in the sun. I also cold smoke at night sometimes to get some cooler ambient temps


----------

